

Script to test if your ISP is blocking your ports - TMK
http://aleprok.eu/2011/10/20/isp-blocking-your-ports/

======
ax0n
better script to test if your ISP is blocking your ports (finished for me in
well under two minutes):

nmap -sT -oN output.txt -p1-65535 open.zorinaq.com

~~~
TMK
Yes I know that nmap is powerful and fast. I only wrote this script because I
was bored and didn't have anything to code.

